# Run games in windowed mode?



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey, i have Restaurant Empire, and i want to run it in a window (as opposed to fullscreen). i tried changing the target to ..." -W on the shortcut but that didn't work. is there any other way I can do it?


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Try pressing ALT>Enter

That usually puts programs into window mode.


----------

